# John Owen’s disagreements with John Davenant



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 24, 2020)

Since, not only the _complete finishing_ of this Treatise under my hand, which is now about 5 Months ago, but also the _Printing_ of some Part of it, the _Two Dissertations of Dr_ Davenant, _of the Death of Christ, and of Predestination and Reprobation_ were set forth: in both which, especially the former, there are sundry _Assertions, Positions,_ and _Thesis,_ differing from what is delivered in the ensuing Treatise, and as I suppose repugnant unto Truth itself: The whole of that _Persuasion,_ I confess, which he endeavoureth in them to maintain, is suited to the Expressions of sundry Learned men, as _Austin, Hillary, Fulgentius, Prosper,_ who in their Generations deserved exceeding well or the Church of God:

But that it is free from Opposition to the Scripture, or indeed self-Contradiction, is not so apparent. Yea, through the Patience and Goodness of God, I undertake to demonstrate, That the main Foundation of his whole _Dissertation about the Death of Christ,_ with many Inferences from thence, are neither _found in,_ nor _founded on_ the Word, but that the several Parts thereof, are mutually _Conflicting_ and destructive of each other, to the great prejudice of the Truth therein contained. ...

For more, see John Owen’s disagreements with John Davenant.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

